# Need Help with your evil plan?



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Not sure what sort of evil plan you want? This site will help you with those pesky details.

http://www.darksites.com/evilplan.php


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats an awesome site


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Behold my fuzzy bunnies


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My Evil Plan (tm)! 

Your objective is simple: Soul Accumulation.

Your motive is a little bit more complex: Evil - It's my nature

Stage One
To begin your plan, you must first seduce a scientist. This will cause the world to slaughter a sacred calf to appease the gods, unsettled by your arrival. Who is this despoiler of all that is good and nice and true? Where did they come from? And why do they look so good in classic black? 


Stage Two
Next, you must seize control of the internet. This will all be done from a underground secret headquarters of doom, a mysterious place of unrivaled dark glory. Upon seeing this, the world will wet their pants, as countless hordes of winged monkeys hasten to do your every bidding. 


Stage Three
Finally, you must activate your unholy weapon, bringing about the dead rising from the grave. Your name shall become synonymous with fuzzy bunnies, and no man will ever again dare steal your woman. Everyone will bow before your cunning intelligence, and the world will have no choice but to name you evil man/woman of the year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If I'm going to get all that done, I'm going to have to get up earlier tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm personally glad to see no man will ever try to steal Spooky1's woman:googly::devil:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm personally glad to see no man will ever try to steal Spooky1's woman:googly::devil:


dang it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Draik!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Your objective is simple: soul accumulation.

Your motive is a little bit more complex: evil - it's my nature

Stage One

To begin your plan, you must first devour a chosen one. This will cause the world to slaughter a sacred calf to appease the gods, terrified by your arrival. Who is this Unholy Menace? Where did they come from? And why do they look so good wearing the skin of another human?

Stage Two

Next, you must seize control of the Grand Canyon. This will all be done from a Hell, a mysterious place of unrivaled dark glory. Upon seeing this, the world will spontaneously combust, as countless hordes of the undead hasten to do your every bidding.

Stage Three

Finally, you must unleash your horsemen of the apocalypse, bringing about the Apocalypse. Your name shall become synonymous with slaughter, and no man will ever again dare cross you. Everyone will bow before your Unbreakable Will, and the world will have no choice but to make you their god.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Your objective is simple: world domination.

Your motive is a little bit more complex: hatred for all mankind

Stage One

To begin your plan, you must first traumatize a Wall Street executive. This will cause the world to give one another worried looks, horrified by your arrival. Who is this Despoiler of all that is Good and Nice and True? Where did they come from? And why do they look so good in Classic Black?

Stage Two

Next, you must sabotage the internet. This will all be done from a amusement park, a mysterious place of unrivaled dark glory. Upon seeing this, the world will die in a way you just don't want to think about, as countless hordes of computer programmers hasten to do your every bidding.

Stage Three

Finally, you must demonstrate your opening of the seven seals, bringing about an Unending Cacaphony of Screams. Your name shall become synonymous with nightmares, and no man will ever again dare make you clean your room. Everyone will bow before your Mind-Boggling Insanity, and the world will have no choice but to elect you dictator for life.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

To help people spend their best years of life reading lame Halloween jokes.


----------

